# PI Supreme Court - psychological incapacity as a ground to declare nullity of marriage need not be a clinical diagnosis



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For those involved with the annulment process.

In a landmark Family Code ruling, the Supreme Court has unanimously ruled that psychological incapacity as a ground to declare nullity of marriage need not be a clinical diagnosis, but instead be based on a totality of evidence that is up for the judge to decide. 
Sep 7, 2021 
SOURCE: In landmark case, Supreme Court abandons 'cruel' rule in nullity of marriage


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Why don't they just drag themselves out of the stone age and let couples part company by DIVORCE, if things haven't worked out, and no reconciliation possible ?

Getting there... at the usual snail's pace, I suppose.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you're familiar with the teachings of scriptures, it makes it clear you are not to leave your loved one, nothing mentions contract but its needed here if you don't want to constantly battle Immigration laws.

Sadly from what I've witnessed is that many think they can make up their version of richeousness but its severely perverted.

Don't shoot the messenger, you asked why they are still in the Stone Age.

Philippines is a very religious culture.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Why don't they just drag themselves out of the stone age and let couples part company by DIVORCE, if things haven't worked out, and no reconciliation possible ?
> 
> Getting there... at the usual snail's pace, I suppose.


 When the politicians approved allowing using contraceptive, then the chatolic church tried to stop that law all the way up to highest court. That wasnt long time ago...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Yes, I don't want to get into the religion stuff though. Not my country. Not my belief system. (I prefer to keep the peace...as per the Bible preachings  )


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Yes, I don't want to get into the religion stuff though. Not my country. Not my belief system. (I prefer to keep the peace...as per the Bible preachings  )


 Well. The bible preach many things, some of them opposite to what other parts of the bible say 

And some in the bible are lies, christian texts telling the truth about some things got baned because he, who decided what to put in the bble, decided so!... 
E g - Few of the texts saying other survived because they were ordered to be burned, but more than one sourse from back then say Jesus was married. Probably to Maria Magdala, which the bible decider made just a prostitte in the bible. (Same document say Jesus was married, and talk about Maria Magdala too, but its some thorn in the middle so unclear if Maria Magdala refer to Jesus wife.)

I dont like when people get fooled, which church do...
I found out by myself when I were 6 -7 yo


----------

